# Mites on Budgie Feather?



## YuukiJaeha (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello! 
This morning, I went over to my budgies' cage I see this long feather.
I'm thinking that they are molting right now (based on the feathers at the bottom of the cage) and as I examined my blue and white budgie's feather, I see a few red spots on it.
My initial thought was if there was a possiblity of them having mites. 
Sorry it's blurry, it was the best quality I could get. 
It hasn't moved, well, I haven't seen it move whatever it is but it is very small and its colour is red-brown. I do know it's better to get an appointment but my family members are always saying to check it first.
Thanks.
I hope it's not mites and nothing serious!







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm only able to see one little speck on the 4th and on the last pic.
If it's feather lice and since your blue budgie is a pied, it should be easier to spot the little critters, since she has the white coloured flight feathers. 
You can have a better idea by examining your budgie and checking the under wing-covert area to see if there are more of these dark specks or not. 
If you don't feel comfortable by doing this, or if you do spot the tiny critters without a hands-on examination, then it would be best to book an appointment at the avian vet specialist for a full check up and if mites or any other parasites are confirmed, then your budgies will be prescribed with the most adequate treatment.

Best of luck with everything!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Generally, feather mites are a concern for birds housed in outdoor aviaries as parasitic red mites are present outdoors.

You can cover the bottom of the cage with white paper toweling tonight. If the bird has mites, some of them will fall to the bottom of the cage and you will easily be able to see them on the paper in the morning.

If mites are confirmed, you can then take your budgie to your Avian Vet for the proper treatment.

Best wishes!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with the advice so far. Best of luck and I hope your little budgie is just fine soon! :fingerx:


----------

